# Missing teeth?



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a little 2year-old Bichon rescue who had to have all of her teeth removed . She never missed a meal...just no bones. She ate like a little piggy for the rest of her life. The beautiful Molly will just take it in stride. .. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee had all but five teeth removed about 6 months ago and Teaka had eleven cracked ones removed four months ago and both are doing fine - I just make sure to break things into small pieces for them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Lila had lost all her teeth by the time she was 3 and she ate just fine until she passed away at 12 1/2. Most people never knew she had no teeth except her tongue hung out! LOL.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

"Missing" teeth should be x-rayed at some point in their life to be sure they are indeed missing and not trapped below the gumline. If trapped they can cauuse an abcess, bone infection or bone loss later in life. At our clinic we often x-ray dogs with missing teeth at the time of their spay and neuter. 

As noted above if they are truly missing or extracted they rarely cause any issue at all 

Rebecca


----------

